# Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 18, 2021)

I started watching this on a friend's recommendation and am beginning to warm to it. It's a little like Community meets Silicon Valley, but set in the offices of a games company that creates an MMORPG. In between the silliness there are some standalone episodes which are elevated by great writing and acting.

The most recent of which is based at "Amazing Stories" and follows a trio of sci-fi / fantasy writers in the 70's. Asimov features. 

Any one else watching this?


----------



## Rodders (Jun 18, 2021)

I really want to watch this. I adore "It's Always Sunny In Philidelphia" and the subject matter of this should be right up my street.


----------

